
Uber Blame Game Focuses on Morgan Stanley After Shares Drop - spking
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-blame-game-focuses-morgan-014218827.html
======
duxup
>“In retrospect, the underwriters should have done a better job at figuring
how strong the true demand was,” said Jay Ritter, a professor at the
University of Florida’s Warrington College of Business who specializes in
IPOs. “But underwriters in general have a hard time finding out how much buy-
and-hold demand there is, versus flippers.”

How do they do that effectively?

